# Always nice to get compliments



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

> From: ***** *****
> Date: 7 June 2013 23:20:44 BST
> Subject: Re: Website Inquiry from The Audi TT Owners Club on-line shop
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

That is brill for the forum & the TTOC........


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, good to see the positive cooperation shining through


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Yes, good to see the positive cooperation shining through


Word of mouth is always good John for certain m8, hope you are enjoying the sunshine mucker..had nick on the dragons blood today  his choice not mine ol.


----------

